# Mystery Frog!



## kingnicky101

What the hell is this!? It's freakin purple! Looks sick whatever it is though.


----------



## melas

Your link goes to a page with a dozen or so frogs on it. Try to post the link to the actual image you are referring rather than the page.


----------



## kingnicky101

Oops sorry let me fix that. I can't get to the link with the page of pictures, so I just posted one of them. Go to dendrobatenwelt.de than click on Ranitomeya, then click on the first "spec."


----------



## melas

No clue. Looks like his front right leg is smashed . . . might just be the angle. Neat pic either way! I love that site!


----------



## zBrinks

It looks like a very emaciated red galac froglet to me, or possibly some Oophaga sp. I think the purple is really red being washed out by a flash/reflection.


----------



## mongo77

Is it me or does it's back legs look all twisted also?


----------



## Brien

It looks like a blue jeans that has died and has dried out.


----------



## ChrisK

It's a thumbnail since it's under Ranitomeya, some kind of SLS?


----------



## shockingelk

It appears to be a pum similar to the "Cauchero " for sale here: Amphibian Pricelist


----------



## ggazonas

It definitley looks like a pumilio to me. Maybe the color is off in the picture.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Could be anything? It doesnt help that its half dead with the worste case of SLS possible.
J


----------



## MeiKVR6

Jason DeSantis said:


> It doesnt help that its half dead with the worste case of SLS possible.
> J


lol  Yeah whatever it is - it's in BAD shape... If not already dead.


----------



## ChrisK

Still say it's a thumb since it's listed as Ranitomeya


----------



## rpmurphey

That is a really cool looking frog but it looks a little peckish.


----------



## samual989

its on its last leg literally


----------



## frogmanroth

Looks like a dead frog I had once?

Its most likely a dead Escudo - red and blue - and half dried out. I've seen it before, with my own. 


Caucheros - turn midnight blue almost black, 
Alimirante - turn burgandy - black


----------



## Devanny

It looks like a retic...even tho the legs look dark.


----------



## Julio

Devanny said:


> It looks like a retic...even tho the legs look dark.


I agree, looks like a dead retic that its starting to loose its color.


----------



## edwardsatc

It's not dead, although it may be very near dead. If you visit the website, there are several pictures in which it appears to be mobile.


----------



## frogmanroth

its not a retic, look at the legs they are not spotted like retics.

wheres the link to the webpage?


----------



## Manuran

It's Ranitomeya species. It also says it is from Colombia
When they resurrected the genus name Ranitomeya, they included all of Myer's Minyobates (except steyermarki, which stayed in Minyobates)
So these are small, mostly Andean frogs. My guess would make this Mystery frog close to species like 
R. opisthomelas and R. daleswansoni. They have discovered several new things in this "grouping" in the last several years.
Of course this is just my guess! lol


----------



## shockingelk

Ranitomeya spec. aus Kolumbien



frogmanroth said:


> its not a retic, look at the legs they are not spotted like retics.
> 
> wheres the link to the webpage?


----------



## frogmanroth

Well thats only pictures, and they all appear to be the same dead frog but one or two pics, where they got the back legs to move? Hmmm?

Is there a link to page with info?



shockingelk said:


> Ranitomeya spec. aus Kolumbien


Thanks for the other pics.


----------

